# baby kribs!!!



## labido27 (Apr 11, 2009)

At last I have baby kribs!! I am so excited! After losing one of my females a few weeks ago I was worried. But this female pulled through. This morning I was watching the fish eat and saw these little things on the drift wood and they were babies!! The mother was herding around about 30 babies. Now the male seems to be doing nothing at all in helping raise the babies, is that normal? Also is it likely any will survive in a tank full of other fish? I have 8 congo tetras and 4 cories in the tank and the male krib. Its a 30 gallon so there should be lots of room but I am wondering if the congos will make snacks out of most of them. Also how long does the female care for them? 
What foods should they be fed? I just started a batch of baby brine shrimp but it won't be ready for a day or two.


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi yu can give them very fine crushed flakes( tetramin) this works fine too.. don't expect to see the babies growing too much as the others inhabitants will surely eat some of them..


----------

